# R15 Reliabilty



## CEV (Jan 1, 2007)

My R10 just gave out last week and D* is sending me a new R15. I've been reading about alot of issues with the R15 and some have been related to missing recordings. I really do not want to go through with that as I am an addict with certain TV shows and fear missing any episodes. I am wondering what the percentage of these have this issue and how likely I am to have it? Are there people out there where it never misses an episode? 

Thanks,

CEV


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I miss some episodes, but not alot.

Although my R15 isn't my primary DVR, my DTIVO is, so I don't have alot of shows in my todo list on my R15.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

To be honest, both of my R15s are pretty reliable on that front. I think, between the two, I missed 2 shows in the last 6 months. At least from what I was able to tell. There seem to be, based on my reading of other postings, a couple items which causes the R15 reliability to drop. First, if you have lots of show schedule conflicts. I've never had that much of an issue here because I don't have many scheduling conflicts - most of the time either R15 is only recording one show at a time.

Second, it appears that the reliability drops when the box is nearing one of it's limits - number of items in your to do list, number of series links, etc. When one of those limits are approached it seems like the R15 starts having more issues.

Personally, aside from the interesting quirk here and there, I haven't hit any show-stoppers on either R15. The only time I had any real issues with missed recordings happened over the summer while we were on vacation. It's an issue that may have been fixed with one of the subsequent s/w releases. When the R15 loses power, and comes back, it'll try to aquire a satellite signal. If it doesn't find one, it would just sit there... and do nothing until you reset it. While we were on vacation, a couple really nasty thunderstorms came through the area. We apparently lost power, just for a couple minutes, but when it came back, the storm was still running at full strength. So when power came back, there view to the satellite was still blocked because of the storm. My R15 (only had 1 at the time) powered up fine... but because it couldn't aquire the signal, it just sat there doing nothing... for several days until we came home.

Like I said, though, I think this issue was fixed with a subsequent s/w release, but we haven't hit that situation since, so I don't know for sure. And a UPS would have probably prevented that from happening, but again, since I don't have one, I don't know for sure.


----------



## CEV (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's. I would still like to here from more people on your opinion about the reason for this. I will do whatever it takes not to miss any episodes of the shows I watch. I understand scheduling conflicts, but if it should be recording 2 shows at once, then I expect it to do that. I'm not sure what you mean by limits in the "To Do List" or the series links? Is there a limit on how many shows can be in the "To Do List"? I usually have season passes for as many as 20 shows, but that includes reality shows that are seasonal. And I sometimes do not get around right away to removing the ones that get cancelled.

Thanks,

CEV


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

CEV said:


> Thanks for the reply's. I would still like to here from more people on your opinion about the reason for this. I will do whatever it takes not to miss any episodes of the shows I watch. I understand scheduling conflicts, but if it should be recording 2 shows at once, then I expect it to do that. I'm not sure what you mean by limits in the "To Do List" or the series links? Is there a limit on how many shows can be in the "To Do List"? I usually have season passes for as many as 20 shows, but that includes reality shows that are seasonal. And I sometimes do not get around right away to removing the ones that get cancelled.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CEV


I don't think you will have much problem. If I am remembering correctly the limits are 100 items scheduled in the next two weeks, and 50 Series Links (I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong... ).

I have about the same use level you predict. 20 or so SL, but 6 or 8 are things that are not current (Psych, Hell's Kitchen, Survivor, etc.).

I haven't had a missed episode in a long time - so long I don't temember exactly. I think there was a missed episode of Lost back in March. I have not had any problems with recording two things at once.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Of course the reason for missed recordings is all speculation.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

As stated, the more items/shows/wishlists you set to record the more likely you'll run into problems. There are problems that just pop up (not being able to FF or RR), MyPlaylist (Now Playing) that's blank and such which require a reset to fix. There are still issues with First Run/Repeats. The R15 just can't always tell the difference for all networks and all shows and at times you will get a bunch of repeats when your Series Link (Season Pass) is set to FR only.

I record all of my "must see" shows on DTivo units. My R15 is in my office and primarily works as a receiver with Food TV, DSC or TLC shows recording just for noise.

Aside from bugs, keep in mind there are some Tivo features that DTV decided not to put in the R15 and others that were implemented....poorly. The R15 doesn't have dual live buffers, just one 90 minute buffer. You cannot setup a SL for the same show on different channels. Wishlists are a Tivo patent so are lacking and the search/autorecord feature DTV added for that just plain doesn't work very well. History screen is pretty much useless. Just some items to be aware of.

One thing I do recommend is to manually reset the unit once a week to keep it sane.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I estimate that the R15 misses about 2 percent of the shows scheduled to record.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

CEV said:


> I will do whatever it takes not to miss any episodes of the shows I watch.
> CEV


Some suggestions.
1. Use the guide, not search, to schedule your recordings.
2. Keep the total number of series links (season passes) under 30.

If it is really that critical that you don't miss something, consider two DVR's, both scheduled to record your shows, or at least the most important ones.

Carl


----------



## CEV (Jan 1, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Some suggestions.
> 1. Use the guide, not search, to schedule your recordings.
> 2. Keep the total number of series links (season passes) under 30.
> 
> ...


Hopefully that's all it takes. I will try that and hopefully have no issues. The wife still has an R10 running well upstairs and although she does not always watch the same shows as myself, I may add the season passes to that one for awhile until I know the new R15 is working like it should.

Thanks for everyones input!! It's great knowing what I'm getting into.

CEV


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

CEV said:


> The wife still has an R10 running well upstairs and although she does not always watch the same shows as myself, I may add the season passes to that one for awhile until I know the new R15 is working like it should.


That would be a sound option if you want to be assured of having your shows recorded.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Our three R15s have never missed or deleted any recordings as far as I can remember.

If I were concerned about it, I'd do what someone suggested and get a second one, scheduling them both. 

You can get them from D* or they are $99 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I got my first one in February and although I have had some technicial issues, I have never had one miss recordings unless they were repeats or my horrible roomate cancelled them! 

I love mine, and even with its quirks, I personally feel mine is reliable on most days.


----------

